# Mash tun insulation



## Tex083 (21/2/13)

I was looking through the Jaycar catalogue and found they have sound matt with a foil backing.
Its rated to 110C and comes in 900*300 for $30
Anyone used this sort of thing for insulating a mash tun? I know it works for sound but could it be used on my mash/boil?
http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=AX3687

Cheers
Tex


----------



## Norto (21/2/13)

Looks like it would be the goods to me mate.
Norto


----------



## Batz (21/2/13)

A few here have used it from Clarks Rubber, I believe the silver foil stuff breaks down over time.

Batz


----------



## scottc1178 (21/2/13)

I bought camping mats on ebay for about $8 or something... seem to work quite well... and if your dubious on the quality, they're long enough to wrap around twice.


----------



## QldKev (21/2/13)

If you want something you cannot remove if you spill wort down the side of the vessel it's probably good h34r:


The camping mats can be removed for cleaning.


----------



## spog (21/2/13)

any building sites in your area ? grab some "aircell" insulation off cuts off them about 600mm x 900mm should do the trick of wrapping a keggle. cheers...spog...


----------



## Diesel80 (21/2/13)

That air cell stuff can be had from the big green shed for not much coin if no building sites near by. Offcuts are a good idea though, saves them ending up in fill. Waste not, want not and all that...

Cheers,
D80


----------



## sp0rk (21/2/13)

The sound deadener isn't very thick and won't keep in much heat
not to mention it melts if it gets hot enough, and i wouldn't want to be breathing that shit in after it's dripped down onto my burner


----------



## Aussiedrifter (21/2/13)

i think the camping mats are the way to go. i got them from kmart for $10 each and used electrical tap to cover them and hold them in place. Also makes it easier to clean wort off of.


----------



## Judanero (21/2/13)

I bought some Air con ducting insulator, kind of same thing as camping mats though a little more expensive,
(think maybe 30 bucks for way more than I needed)

but it is bloody good, in a ~20 L batch it'd drop at most a degree over a 60 min mash.

I also chuck a pretty good quality sleeping bag over the top as well.


----------



## MaltyHops (22/2/13)

Don't use aircell insulation (_SEE_) - nitrile rubber (Clarks Rubber) FTW :beerbang:


----------



## bum (22/2/13)

MaltyHops said:


> Don't use aircell insulation (_SEE_)


Wouldn't that mean it just "reflects" heat back into the tun in this case?

Not saying it is the best material for the job, of course, but the product description indicates it does not allow heat to pass through very well (which is what we want).


----------



## MaltyHops (22/2/13)

bum said:


> Wouldn't that mean it just "reflects" heat back into the tun in this case?
> 
> Not saying it is the best material for the job, of course, but the product description indicates it does not allow heat to pass through very well (which is what we want).


Yes, you're right - looking thru the Kingspan product description again, it does say the aircell structure does provide conductional resistance. So how effective have people been finding the stuff? How warm does the outside of an aircell wrapped MT get to?


----------



## Tex083 (22/2/13)

I have a camping mat covered in foil on my mash tun now. It looses 2C over a 60 min mash. I was looking for something better for my HERMS system.
I love the look of the air cell but could only find 30m at Bunnings and I'm not paying for an extra 28m.

The HERMS and boil are electric so no issues of burning off but I imagine it would smell really bad!
The other option was a foil blanket thing I saw at cellar plus, it was for a fermenter but I think it could be used on a mash tun


----------



## QldKev (22/2/13)

On my 1V for insulation I have three layers which works really well.

First layer is left overs of camping mat (from my 3V)
Second layer is an old blanket, cut so a single layer wraps around neatly.
Third is a white stretchy material I got, that goes over the top to help a bit more, but mainly to make it look neater. I got it from Spotlight and it's a full loop that fits a 50L keggle neatly, so I just cut it to 2 x length and pulled over the keg doubled.

Last brew I did I didn't have the 3rd layer as I had split some wort on it and it was in the wash. I ran out of time (aka couldn't be stuffed) so I put on an uninsulated lid, and left the wort to cool in the kettle overnight. 18 hours later I took a temp reading, it was still at 45c. A lot hotter than I expected.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:58471]

QldKev


----------



## Judanero (22/2/13)

Had a RDO today so thought I'd snap a couple pics of my insulation while brewing..

It's two or three layers (can't remember which) held together with some reflective air con gaffa tape stuff...

made it like a jacket


----------



## Judanero (22/2/13)

And here it is actually during the mash, there's some insulation on the lid too


----------



## dicko (22/2/13)

If you want something that really works and is easy to make and fit to your vessel then "nitrile rubber" from Clark Rubber is excellent.

You can get it wet with wort or water and it washes off and dries without incident and it is permanent in the way that you can't really hurt it unless you do something pretty stupid, however it is a tad more expensive than other methods mentioned.

No "Smilies" available on Ipad with this new forum.

Cheers


----------



## Tex083 (22/2/13)

Thanks for the input, I like the reflective air con tape, might have to find some. And a quick trip to Clarke Rubber to see what's on offer it all sounds good.
Kev I do love the simplicity and cost effectiveness of the foam and blanket. I find the blanket tends to work better than the camping mats. The idea of insulation is trapping air as its a poor conductor of heat.
Tex


----------



## ian_2005 (22/2/13)

Kmart sell Yoga mats for $4 each, thats what im planning on using on my 50 litre mash tun, Banded with pine pannels


----------



## bum (22/2/13)

My mashtun is _made_ of insulation. Drops zero degrees over a 90 minute mash.

When was the last time anyone promoted an esky tun here? They work pretty great.


----------



## jyo (22/2/13)

I didn't actually make it, but... B)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66683-new-mash-tun/#entry941432


----------



## Aussiedrifter (23/2/13)

With my camp mats covered in insulation tape, over a 90min mash it doesn't drop at all and I have digital displays reading to one decimal place. If I put the lid on at 66.2c it is still that temp with I start to mash out.


----------



## QldKev (23/2/13)

ian_2005 said:


> Kmart sell Yoga mats for $4 each, thats what im planning on using on my 50 litre mash tun, Banded with pine pannels



I want a second layer of yoga mat for my main 3V kettle, $4 is a good price. Then I realised we lost our Kmart in the recent floods and it will be a while before we get it back. 

QldKev


----------



## Adr_0 (2/7/13)

MaltyHops said:


> Yes, you're right - looking thru the Kingspan product description again, it does say the aircell structure does provide conductional resistance. So how effective have people been finding the stuff? How warm does the outside of an aircell wrapped MT get to?


It's a combination of low thermal conductivity (resistance to heat transfer through the material) and given that it's very shiny it has a low emissivity, so a high resistance to radiative heat transfer. It's why fireplaces are black - black bodies are 100% effective at radiating heat, while white/silver surfaces are very poor. I find that I have needed two layers (~20mm) of Green Insulation "Garage Door Insulation" and lose around 0.5°C over an hour. I stuck it on with Liquid Nails for mirrors/steel. The surface does flake/deteriorate with moisture, but so far seems to be ok for general bumps/abrasion - so the result of that is that I will probably use camping mat for the inside of my lid.



Aussiedrifter said:


> With my camp mats covered in insulation tape, over a 90min mash it doesn't drop at all and I have digital displays reading to one decimal place. If I put the lid on at 66.2c it is still that temp with I start to mash out.


I have a fabricated SS mash tun, and for me air gaps are a big one. They are controllable, but air gaps are a massive source of heat loss in any setup - if you have them. My lid has a couple of layers of air-cell insulation and I think I'm set on a layer or two of camping mat with some contact adhesive. There is inconsistency brewer-to-brewer when someone puts the lid back on, so this should solve it.


----------



## Tex083 (2/7/13)

I went to Clarke Rubber and got some foam with foil backing, it's ment to be for sound, and it's a bit expensive but works really well.
It come in a range of thickness and 1200mm wide. It cost me $30 to insulate my HLT, MT and Boil. All held on with foil tape.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/7/13)

bum said:


> My mashtun is _made_ of insulation. Drops zero degrees over a 90 minute mash.
> 
> When was the last time anyone promoted an esky tun here? They work pretty great.


No one wants to hear about your stinking COTS solution. If you can't bling it up with a couple of dollars worth of cheap looking offcuts and duct tape, well, it's not real homebrewing, is it?

_Disclaimer: I mash in an unmodified Techni-Ice. It not only rocks a < 0.5 degree drop on brew day, it also keeps my beer cold when camping._


----------



## bum (2/7/13)

I got a new tun just this very morning. Just so happens to be a Techni-Ice(-ish) cooler (same people make them).

The existing bung-hole is just a bit too wide and long to accept my bulkhead so I'm going to have to modify it. TWSS.

Shame, was hoping to get away without drilling it.


----------



## Adr_0 (2/7/13)

bum said:


> I got a new tun just this very morning. Just so happens to be a Techni-Ice(-ish) cooler (same people make them).
> 
> The existing bung-hole is just a bit too wide and long to accept my bulkhead so I'm going to have to modify it. TWSS.
> 
> Shame, was hoping to get away without drilling it.


There you go, not so perfect _now_, is it?

I'm still grimacing from drilling 10-22mm holes in stainless, but it's worth it... it's ... no it's not really worth it, but it works.


----------



## bum (2/7/13)

Massive derail but I'm assuming OP got what he needs by now or is looking elsewhere or something.

The only reason I'm replacing the original esky is because I've been a little suspect on the accuracy of the reading of my mounted thermometer so I pulled it out to calibrate (turns out it reads fine) and noticed a very small amount of leakage had occurred into the tun due to a fairly rough installation. Decided to get rid of the tun before it became an issue.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/7/13)

bum said:


> The existing bung-hole is just a bit too wide and long to accept my bulkhead so I'm going to have to modify it. TWSS.


Here's one I prepared earlier.


----------



## bum (2/7/13)

That'd pretty much mean chucking the BeerBelly bulkhead I've got though. The issue is that the threaded part is only just long enough to poke out the front. I was thinking about shortening it and extending it with a f/f adapter and a couple big washers on the front but it honestly seems like less hassle to drill a hole. Picked this thing up so cheap that it doesn't make sense to try to save it so I can go dual purpose - wouldn't cost me much more than the bits to buy a second one.

The thread length won't be an issue anywhere else because the wall is significantly thicker at the bung than in other places.


----------



## micbrew (2/7/13)

well I use the $2 windscreen protectors ... silver foil either side ... cut these to suit fermenter or other vessel and tape or sew together bing bang :super:
im not sure of the efficiency or R rating but there cheap and liquid proof  

Mick


----------



## Bender_ (3/10/17)

I'm trying to get a custom blanket made for my mash tun (converted keg) for insulation, made from Clarke Rubber Formshield.

Is there anyone on this site (in Perth) that would be able to take the job on?


----------



## timmi9191 (3/10/17)

Anything wrong with an $8 Kmart exercise mat?


----------



## Bender_ (3/10/17)

Will it work as well?

I don't mind outlaying a bit of cash to get it done right the first time, plus I'm not great at cutting and sewing.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (3/10/17)

timmi9191 said:


> Anything wrong with an $8 Kmart exercise mat?



I've been using them for a year, two layers on each of both mash / lauter tun and kettle, held in place with flash breaker tape (high temperature tape used in composites layup). The only drawback so far is the one boilover I had made a mess of the insulation which needed to be pulled off and relaid.


----------



## timmi9191 (3/10/17)

Bender_ said:


> Will it work as well?
> 
> I don't mind outlaying a bit of cash to get it done right the first time, plus I'm not great at cutting and sewing.


They work great. Very easy to cut if needed, but i just left the overlap.


----------



## RobW (4/10/17)

Aeroflex costs a little more but does a great job.
Easy to trim and any boilovers wipe off.


----------



## pcqypcqy (4/10/17)

Bender_ said:


> I'm trying to get a custom blanket made for my mash tun (converted keg) for insulation, made from Clarke Rubber Formshield.
> 
> Is there anyone on this site (in Perth) that would be able to take the job on?



I bought a length of the formshield, and then cut it to the right length to wrap around my vessels once. I then just taped it on per use, but now I have a luggage strap to hold it on. 

I found that once I trimmed it to height/lenght, I had the perfect size to trim out some squares to insulate the tops and bottoms as well. These just sat in place. I now don't worry about these as I'm using a HERMS to maintain temps. Held temps good for a single infusion before I had the HERMS. 

I reckon the kmart mats would probably work fine though, and much cheaper.


----------



## Stouter (4/10/17)

I use this bubble insulation for my urn with basic duct tape to hold it, great success over my last 4 batches now. My temp drop is now less than 1d over 1 hour, but that's also with the sleeping bag over it as well. I think it was about $20 on fleabay.


----------



## moonhead (5/10/17)

Stouter said:


> I use this bubble insulation for my urn with basic duct tape to hold it, great success over my last 4 batches now. My temp drop is now less than 1d over 1 hour, but that's also with the sleeping bag over it as well. I think it was about $20 on fleabay.View attachment 108706



I've got the same stuff, also confirming it works well. I dont' have it attached permanently, BIAB setup, so it comes off for the boil, or it gets melty... I probably need to look at replacing it now, seems to be a bit too melted, not fitting too nice any more, etc... Seeing cheap foam mats a KMart makes me think that rout might be a good way to go.


----------



## Stouter (5/10/17)

I keep mine on for the boil and take off after for cooling and cleaning, like a sleeve. No problem with melting as yet, and run of the mill duct tape holding it together. Up to 5 batches with it after today's effort.


----------



## Bender_ (8/10/17)

Ended up finding some insulation at my brother's place and made this up tonight:






Just gotta get some luggage straps to tighten it up a bit now.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (9/10/17)

Is that kingspan aircell insulation?


----------



## Bender_ (9/10/17)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Is that kingspan aircell insulation?



Ametalin by the looks of the writing on the inside.


----------

